# Predator und Terminator nicht mehr indiziert!



## Muli (7 Okt. 2010)

Seit einiger Zeit sind zwei Actionkracher mit Arnold Schwarzenegger in der Hauptrolle vom Index der Prüfstellen gestrichen worden!

Es handelt sich dabei um die 80er Kultklassiker Terminator 1 unter der Regie von James Cameron und Predator, für welchen John McTiernan verantwortlich zeichnete.

Doch nicht nur, dass diese Filme vom Index genommen wurden und weiter unter einer FSK 18 Markierung laufen, wurden beide Werke mit einer FSK 16 Einstufung bedacht - UNCUT!

Das mag den Konsumenten und auch den Vertrieb freuen, doch wirft es schon ein paar Fragen auf.

Ist unsere Gesellschaft in Zeiten des Folterhorrors a la Hostel und Saw mittlerweile so abgestumpft, dass uns gehäutete, in Bäumen hängende Leichnahme nicht mehr schocken? Oder die "beliebten" Reparaturszenen von Auge und Arm aus Terminator uns nicht mal mehr gähnen lassen? Von dem beachtlichen Bodycount in der Disco und der Polizeistation abgesehen?

Generell finde ich, dass der Gewaltanspruch an das Publikum in den letzten Jahren doch stark angewachsen ist, doch wie ist diese Tendenz zu beurteilen?

Als Folge dessen könnten Filme mit doch stark blutigem Inhalt bald im frühen Abendprogramm laufen, wo sie meiner Meinung nach nicht hingehören, auch wenn die privaten und öffentlichen Sendern dort doch meist Ihrer Pflicht zur Zensur (zum Leidtragen des Konsumenten und Wohle der Kinder) nachkommen!

Ich finde es generell gut "alte Schinken" mit der sich wandelnden Ansicht zum Thema "Gore" neu zu beurteilen - man entwickelt sich ja weiter - doch möchte ich dann manchmal nicht absehen, wo es endet, wenn diese Streifen vom Index auf eine FSK 16 eingestuft werden!

Es war und ist schließlich auch Privileg des DVD / Blu-Ray Besitzers indexierte Streifen im Regal uncut stehen zu haben!


Wie steht Ihr denn zu solchen Wandlungen der BJPM (Bundesprüfstelle für jugengefährdende Medien)?


Liebe Grüße,


FilmFan Muli (uncut)


----------



## Q (7 Okt. 2010)

Ich denke, das die Einstufungen der FSK generell kritisch zu sehen sind. Warum härteste Gewalt eher zu ertragen sei für Kinder und Jugendliche als sanfter Sex oder Nacktheit, entzieht sich meinem Verstand.
Wenn man sich die Liste der FSK 12 Filme mal ansieht, kann man sich oft nur gruseln. In der Online-Version der FAZ Sonntagszeitung ist da ein besorgniserregender Bericht zu lesen.
"Im Film „Das Leben des David Gale“ etwa kämpft eine nackte Frau, mit Handschellen hinter dem Rücken und einer Plastiktüte über dem Kopf, auf dem Fußboden vergeblich gegen den Erstickungstod. In „Elementarteilchen“ schaut ein Mann seiner Freundin in die Augen, während sie in einem Swingerclub Sex mit einem anderen Mann hat. Und in „Der fremde Sohn“ werden kleine Jungen mit dem Hackebeil abschlachtet."

... und Schlimmeres. Das hat nicht unbedingt was mit Sinn und Verstand zu tun.

Nur um einen kleinen Eindruck aus dem Kontinuum zu geben 

Beste Grüsse

*Q (cut)*


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2010)

Die FSK ist überflüssig.


----------

